

Ask HN: what do you hate about Goodreads and how it can be better? - ashreef

if you use anything better, please mention it too and what you like about it
======
nbashaw
It's just generally a cluttery, unfocused website. I attempted to make a
replacement but the network effects of Goodreads make it really difficult to
compete, and this was just a side project

------
morsee
I wished if I can find something better. I get confused when I use it,
especially that it feels like it's stuck in 2001 till now. and I hate the
auto-friending thing.

